# [OT]Gmail su client di posta!!

## paperp

Forse molti di voi lo sanno già ma meglio se lo sanno tutti  :Wink: ! 

Come da titolo adesso si pò configurare il nostro client di posta preferito per scaricare la posta dall'account di Google , e attivare anche le caratteristiche di SSL , che non fanno mai schifo , offerte dal medesimo.

Per le configurazioni ci si deve loggare direttamente su

http://gmail.google.com/

Dopo entrare in Settings

, sceliere Forward e PoP

 , spuntare Enable POP for all mail (even mail that's already been downloaded) 

e save changes.

Pop server , smtp e porte varie lo trovate cliccando su 

configurations instructions.

Buona Posta!!

Ciaouzz

----------

## lavish

 :Confused:   io non lo sapevo... hai fatto bene a postare!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

BIGUP to u!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ufff non metteranno mai imap vero?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ufff non metteranno mai imap vero? 

 

La prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia é stata proprio "adesso qualcuno si lamenterá che non mettono IMAP"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

a me tornerebbe utilissimo l'smtp!!

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> a me tornerebbe utilissimo l'smtp!!

 

Avevo letto da qualche parte che c'era... no?

----------

## tomasino

L'smtp c'è, il server è il classico smtp.gmail.com, dovete loggarvi col vostro utente, il tipo di connessione è TLS.

Evviva google  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Funziona benissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## kandalf

scusate una cosa...come avete fatto ad attivare la vostra gmail?

servono degli inviti? ne avete?

----------

## SilverXXX

si, per entrare ci vogliono gli inviti

----------

## comio

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> scusate una cosa...come avete fatto ad attivare la vostra gmail?
> 
> servono degli inviti? ne avete?

 

purtroppo è un po' che non vengono dati inviti da distribuire (almeno per me). Quando mi viene concesso qualche invito... lo faccio sapere!

ciao!

----------

## xchris

io ne ho 5...

mandate un PM con Nome Cognome email valida...

ciauz

----------

## =DvD=

Hahah non l'avevo mica visto!

----------

## Momentime

Io non ci sono riuscito.. dice che la password non è valida. Eppure È giusta, e ho configurato tutto bene (login criptato, smtp, e altro).

----------

## Neomubumba

Per caso hai messo nel username del login solo "user"?

Se hai fatto così per forza non funziona, devi mettere nel campo USER "user@gmail.com" come specificato nelle faq messe a disposizione da gmail per configurare il proprio account di posta.

Se non è questo scusami magari non hai abilitato la connessione ssl sia in entrato che in uscita (sia pop3 che smtp quindi).

Spero che sia uno di questo problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La prima cosa che ho pensato quando ho letto la notizia é stata proprio "adesso qualcuno si lamenterá che non mettono IMAP" 

 

Chiaramente mi basta il pop 3 ma personalmente preferisco imap.

----------

## comio

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Io non ci sono riuscito.. dice che la password non è valida. Eppure È giusta, e ho configurato tutto bene (login criptato, smtp, e altro).

 

sei andato in gmail ad attivare il sistema pop3/smtp? bisogna farlo esplicitamente.

----------

## X-Drum

wundebar!!! funziona alla grande ed adesso dispongo di un smtp "universale" da utilizzare quando vado in giro con il portatile...

a questo punto freepopsd lo cestino (ma nulla di personale resta un ottimo ed ingegnoso programma) per motivi di praticità!

questo si che è un account di posta serio!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è strano però... google ci guadagnava con la pubblicità quando guardavamo la posta via web, ma così...

Per caso mettono pubblicità nelle email inviate/ricevute? O forse lo faranno a pagamento quando finirà il beta-testing

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> è strano però... google ci guadagnava con la pubblicità quando guardavamo la posta via web, ma così...
> 
> Per caso mettono pubblicità nelle email inviate/ricevute? O forse lo faranno a pagamento quando finirà il beta-testing

 

Tutto puó essere.

Intanto credo che scaricarti un giga di posta sia una follia, é piú nomrmale che la lasci sul server e continui ad usare la comoda interfaccia web.

Poi, considera che la notizia é comparsa quando M$ ha aumentato le caselle a 250M o giú di li su hotmail, quindi é una risposta "commerciale"a un'altra azienda.

E, come hai detto, gmail é ancora in beta... quindi il numero di utenti é molto inferiore rispetto a hotmail e simili... vediamo come si evolve la cosa.

----------

## stuart

ci voleva

ora è la migliore

----------

## paperp

..sorry ma la migliore per motivi di privacy è spymac.com ,ha tutte le config di gmail ma non ti fa sapere tutti gli address delle persone che hai invitato ad attivare un account gmail , perchè semplicemente non c'è bisogno di invito ! :Smile:  .

Tutte le volte che io dò un nvito mi viene forwardato l'address corretto dellattivazione , a me non interessa maper motivi di privacy dovrebbe essereevitato.

Ciaouzz.

----------

## federico

Ingegnoso e pratico il fatto di usare l'smtp di google in giro, era una menata cambiarlo tutte le volte quando ti connettevi per mezzo pianeta col portatile, un po' meno pratica scaricare le mail perdendo cosi' le possibilita' di archiviazione di google penso...

----------

## koma

io ho perso l'user e la password come un idiota eliminando una directory :° lo rivojo :°°°°°°°°°

----------

## =DvD=

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Tutte le volte che io dò un nvito mi viene forwardato l'address corretto dellattivazione , a me non interessa maper motivi di privacy dovrebbe essereevitato.
> 
> Ciaouzz.

 

Mi sembra esagerato!! Se inviti qualcuno in teoria è un tuo amico, ricorda che siamo sempre in beta testing!

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ingegnoso e pratico il fatto di usare l'smtp di google in giro, era una menata cambiarlo tutte le volte quando ti connettevi per mezzo pianeta col portatile, un po' meno pratica scaricare le mail perdendo cosi' le possibilita' di archiviazione di google penso...

 

Puoi lasciarle sul server, ovviamente!!Last edited by =DvD= on Tue Nov 23, 2004 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zUgLiO

 *federico wrote:*   

> un po' meno pratica scaricare le mail perdendo cosi' le possibilita' di archiviazione di google penso...

 

Sbagliato   :Very Happy: 

Si può sempre dire a google di salvarne comunque una copia in archivio   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

esatto!, la mia dir mail ringrazia....

----------

## federico

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   un po' meno pratica scaricare le mail perdendo cosi' le possibilita' di archiviazione di google penso... 
> 
> Sbagliato  
> 
> Si può sempre dire a google di salvarne comunque una copia in archivio  
> ...

 

Ah, buono.  :Smile: 

E l'smtp permette lo "spoofing" della mail? Per intenderci posso spedire una mail come spedita da "fede at sideralis dot net" passando per il google smtp ?

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

> E l'smtp permette lo "spoofing" della mail?

 

si lo permette, ma esige autenticazione

----------

## vificunero

Ho seguito le istruzioni di configurazioni sia per la gmail che per il client di posta (ho provato sia con evolution che con il clienti di mozilla 1.7) ma non riesco a scaricare: in pratica non riesce a connettersi a pop.gmail.com

Potrebbe dipendere da fastweb?

Grazie per le risposte.

----------

## RockSteady

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> Ho seguito le istruzioni di configurazioni sia per la gmail che per il client di posta (ho provato sia con evolution che con il clienti di mozilla 1.7) ma non riesco a scaricare: in pratica non riesce a connettersi a pop.gmail.com
> 
> Potrebbe dipendere da fastweb?
> 
> Grazie per le risposte.

 

quoto stessa identica situazione

----------

## realthing

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> Potrebbe dipendere da fastweb?

 

No   :Very Happy: 

Io ho Fastweb e mi connetto senza problemi con evolution.

....a meno che sia l'indrizzo IP del vostro NAT ad avere qualche problema particolare, tipo i soliti ban "di massa".

Qui comunque tutto OK

----------

